# Crossing Pressure Cracks



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've been ice fishing for 20 years, and have yet to cross a pressure crack. 
Besides common sense,
What precautions should be taken when crossing these things?
I think the reason that I'm so nervous about it, is because I always think " what if the wind shifts and that crack separates?"
then I'm @#$%ed!

I know the wind is a major factor, but what else should I watch out for?


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Great question WHB. I was just thinking the same thing. I hear stories of people getting a soaker on foot? How unsafe is it to cross?


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Realize that an open crack, even a small one is essentially the end of that chunk of ice. The edges can and will be weak points. You have to think about where the ice can move to. We fished near a crack by Conger Bay Drive that had about 8" of ice when the rest of the area had 12-14". The wind is a wild-card. Even if its not an off shore wind the ice can still move.


----------



## percheye (Jan 2, 2003)

I fish the Saginaw Bay a lot and theres always a pressure crack. Some time u got out and its only a foot gap and come in to see a 3 foot gap. I usually just drive along it till i find a safe place. I think the one in the bay runs from the Saginaw river to Pt. Augre so theres no way to go around it. Usually theres ice below a foot of water. Just dont be stupid


----------



## zman (Jan 9, 2002)

There are alot of fish in these big lakes.......It isnt that the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence , it just seems that way... Just stay safe and make it home at night..


Zman


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Watch the wind!!! and never be the first guy to cross either..It helps if ya wait for a real big guy with a lot of gear to cross first then you can watch how he does and go from there.


----------



## perchhead (Jan 9, 2003)

use the spots everyone else is using if possible and never across them slow, keep your speed going. look for where the ice has buckeled under if you have to find your own way. crossing them is nothing its what happens if the wind shifts the ice you may have to cross back somewhere else. know wind direction and use common sence and most of all have fun ice fishing. 



if your walking over i have never done it.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

No quad or sled in my garage!, Bill

You don't recommend trying to walk over a crack?????


----------



## perchhead (Jan 9, 2003)

yes i see people do it all the time but i have never done it myself.


----------



## sunup (Oct 28, 2002)

Always be aware of the current direction as well. Broken plates of ice act like underwater sails and make the ice more moveable even on a calm day when it shouldn't go anywhere. When wind and current are both going out stay on the safe side.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I wrote an article for the site about ice safety. In it, I detail some stuff to consider when going out; several points pertain to crossing cracks and 'going for a ride'. You can access it from the home page here.

(How's that for a plug of my own work?  )


----------

